# Weber River



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

I have only fished the Weber below Echo. I am going up there on Saturday and want to fish above Echo. I have never fished there. Does anybody know a good place to park and start fishing? I am not looking for the good parking spot, just the good fishing spot. :lol:

If anybody wants to meet me there, I wouldn't mind the company. It looks like I will probably be alone.

As of 1/31/09...... I went to the Provo instead. It was closer and I got a late start.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

You can access the river immediately upstream of I-80. take the coalville exit, take the road past the conoco (west of I-80) make a right past the steel bridge and there is access right there. There are a few walkovers off of creamery lane and west hoytsville road (there are two access points also off w. hoytsville on Judd lane). Also, make a left onto riverbend road off of east hoytsville rd in wanship as you head up the overpass (by the motorcross park) and you will find a few access points right there. Remember to close all gates and do not block driveways. I see it all the time and it has been the reason many ranchers have closed down acces in the past. Take sows and flashy disco style midges (and a streamer or two)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

There are also some nice places to fish the Weber up higher, around Rockport.
Both upstream and downstream of Rockport offer good fishing.

Now closer to Echo, if you follow the frontage road past the Camper World, there are several Sportsmen accesses along the river.

These are access points that run through private property.
The DWR had worked with these property owners and have built access ladders to enable access to the river.

These areas do get a lot of angling perssure but they are still great places to wet a hook.


----------

